# The fix for auto reclining Recaros.



## BeezelDub (Dec 9, 2003)

I just had to post this because the fix is so cheap and I suffered with it for the longest time.
2 rubber garden hose washers stacked. Perfect fit and a proven fix.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: The fix for auto reclining Recaros. (BeezelDub)*

awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: The fix for auto reclining Recaros. (jhayesvw)*

That is sweet, i broke off a screw in my recaro trophy trying to fix that problem, what a mess.


----------



## JDam (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: The fix for auto reclining Recaros. (BeezelDub)*

i have auto reclining recaros too, that option sucks








so where do the 2 garden hose gaskets go? this post doesnt really say...
i gots to fix this crap!! and i love cheap azz fixes!


----------



## JDam (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: The fix for auto reclining Recaros. (BeezelDub)*

nevermind my previous post.
i just went out and robbed the water hose and my seat no longer auto reclines! dang, i have put up with that for far to long for it to be a 50 cent fix.
thanks for the post!


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: The fix for auto reclining Recaros. (BeezelDub)*

Where do you replace these guys as I am also tired of mine auto reclining LOL.
Cheers
Vick


----------



## gillano (Aug 4, 2005)

you can get the foam from the stealership its cheap


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

So...what the **** can I do when someone has already tried this and stripped the god damn screw out? :banghead:


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Crubb3d Rymz said:


> So...what the **** can I do when someone has already tried this and stripped the god damn screw out? :banghead:


 :banghead:


----------

